# Denmark Increases Defense Budget 20% - Target: Russia



## Kirkhill (17 Nov 2017)

I sure hope the Danes continue to play nice over Hans Island.   On the other hand perhaps we should just let them have it in exchange for covering Alert.



> Denmark, Eyeing Russia, OKs 20% Spending Boost; What It Means
> By ROBBIN LAIRD
> on November 17, 2017 at 4:01 AM
> 
> ...


----------

